# Shimano Bearing sizes



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm looking to order some bearings from an online source but I want to double check and make sure I'm getting the right sizes. I know the standard bearing is the 3x10x4. I'm wanting to double check for the BNT2192 bearing, RD7801, RD7934, BNT2170, RD0930 and RD9597 and RD9598. If anyone knows where I can get these sizes I'd appreciate it. I'll also give Shimano a call if nothing else.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

IDxODxW

BNT2170/BNT2192 8x12x3.5 (STAINLESS)
RD7801/RD9598 7X13X4 (ARB)
RD0930 7x13x4 (STAINLESS)
RD9597/RD7934 7x14x5 (ARB)


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I knew you had the info Matt. Appreciate it!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

No problem Bud, anytime.


----------



## Omani spinfisher (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone happen to know the sizes of the internal bearings for the following Shimano spinning reels?:

1. Saragosa 4000F & 6000F
2. Sustain 4000FD
3. Stella 18000SW

Any help would be grately appreciated.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Call boca bearings in florida. They can set you up and are spot on. I have replaced all my bearings with boca orange seals. They are also ceramic and can be ran dry. I usually put a little royal purple on them just to quiet them down.


----------



## Omani spinfisher (Jun 13, 2012)

*Boca ceramic bearings.*

Royal Purpel? is that a lube similar to ReelX?


----------

